# State by State poll for 0x34C software release



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe this will help to see where the latest release is being implemented at....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sartori said:


> Maybe this will help to see where the latest release is being implemented at....


 slow rolling. I wouldn't look for it just yet.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

hopefully before college football starts *crossing fingers*


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

i thought they rolled out by RID.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bdcottle said:


> i thought they rolled out by RID.


They can, but rarely is that the approach.

Frequently by geographical area (otherwise known as timezone.) 

That said, sometimes they start with a small area (otherwise known as LA) before the staggered release.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Was there supposed to be a poll?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> They can, but rarely is that the approach.
> 
> Frequently by geographical area (otherwise known as timezone.)
> 
> ...


I'm a couple miles north of DirecTV's HQ in El Segundo, and I don't have it. How small an area could it be?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> They can, but rarely is that the approach.
> 
> Frequently by geographical area (otherwise known as timezone.)
> 
> ...


That's what I would have thought, and admittedly grown accustomed and thus spoiled to with L.A. usually being (or at least certainly among) the first to receive NRs. However, sorry to say there is nothing to report here yet in La La land. (Except for oppressive heat and forrest fires raging everywhere ).

Other than that, still sitting on 0x0312.

Sign... :nono2:


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

It's not in ATL, I can say that. Haven't seen my receiver reboot and just tried to download and it was 312 that was in stream.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tallgntlmn said:


> It's not in ATL, I can say that. Haven't seen my receiver reboot and just tried to download and it was 312 that was in stream.


should have just asked, I could have told you that.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> should have just asked, I could have told you that.


Heh....you're right about that man.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Why is Directv so secretive about who gets it first anyway? You'd think it was classified as Top Secret the way they hide it from everyone. If they did reveal it, what's the big deal? Just rotate it by region or state whenever there's a new release so that nobody gets teed off about who gets it first.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What's the big deal about wanting to know? It comes when it comes. Knowing ahead of time doesn't change anything.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tritch said:


> Why is Directv so secretive about who gets it first anyway? You'd think it was classified as Top Secret the way they hide it from everyone. If they did reveal it, what's the big deal? Just rotate it by region or state whenever there's a new release so that nobody gets teed off about who gets it first.


There was a slight delay this time around .. This doesn't typically happen. I'm sure we'll see an uptick again soon in the not too distant future.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There was a slight delay this time around .. This doesn't typically happen. I'm sure we'll see an uptick again soon in the not too distant future.


aka he knows something.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Knowing ahead of time doesn't change anything.


All in the eye of the beholder


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tritch said:


> Why is Directv so secretive about who gets it first anyway? You'd think it was classified as Top Secret the way they hide it from everyone. If they did reveal it, what's the big deal? Just rotate it by region or state whenever there's a new release so that nobody gets teed off about who gets it first.





tritch said:


> All in the eye of the beholder


99% of DirecTV's customer base don't care. You (part of the 1%) will have it within a few weeks. Why does the exact date matter?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> 99% of DirecTV's customer base don't care.
> 
> 99.9% of the customers don't know anything about software updates, they just push the "on" button


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> 99.9% of DirecTV's customer base don't care.





davring said:


> 99.9% of the customers don't know anything about software updates, they just push the "on" button


True enough;

I mention "software updates" to the DVRs and people around here are completely clueless or talk about something like "Double Play" and everyone thinks I'm talking about some kind of Baseball sports package or something.

The majority DirecTV subs which comprise those who are not regulars on boards like this really don't care about such technical specifics.


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

I tried this morning on the HR21 I do not have it in alabama.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This release started as 34B, but was stopped. They are now talking about 34C. Personally I'd like 34D. 

Also, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163725


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Was there supposed to be a poll?


Sorry, was going to enter in all 50 states but hit the wrong button and the thread got posted.

I realize most people could care less about these software updates but it interests me, and was interested to see how it rolls out state by state.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> This release started as 34B, but was stopped. They are now talking about 34C. Personally I'd like 34D.
> 
> Also, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163725


Must be having a big problem. Glad they had the sense to stop it. Last time they screwed one up, we got the updated version during prime time.

Rich


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

You release the update and see how many extra calls the CSR get from the Zip codes that got the update, if it's too high then they go back fix the problem and retry with a new version. When the CSR calls are within excepted margin you release to a larger group of Zips and check again. If all is well after that, everybody starts to get the update.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Sartori said:


> Sorry, was going to enter in all 50 states but hit the wrong button and the thread got posted.
> 
> I realize most people could care less about these software updates but it interests me, and was interested to see how it rolls out state by state.....


Holy Crap... You were going to have what? 100 options? Got it/ Didn't get it?


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

I drove by the D*** offices last night dropping my son off at LAX. I was going to stop and see if I could get the upgrade to go!


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

calidelphia said:


> Holy Crap... You were going to have what? 100 options? Got it/ Didn't get it?


No, just 50, got it


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here, you guys can have some fun with this chart:

http://www.redh.com/zipmap/

Only enter your zip code if you actually received the download, and please only enter your information one time.

Thanks.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Here, you guys can have some fun with this chart:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/zipmap/
> 
> ...


What will happen to the map display as subs who receive the update start entering their zips? Will dots appear in the map as markers?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> What will happen to the map display as subs who receive the update start entering their zips? Will dots appear in the map as markers?


Yellow will become black ..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yellow will become black ..


Nothing black on it now, following that link. You gotta be on it, no? Or am I doing something wrong?

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Nothing black on it now, following that link. You gotta be on it, no? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Rich


I have not automatically received the national release, no. I participate in the Cutting Edge Program and have early access.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Here, you guys can have some fun with this chart:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/zipmap/
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that, much better then my idea.....


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> You release the update and see how many extra calls the CSR get from the Zip codes that got the update, if it's too high then they go back fix the problem and retry with a new version. When the CSR calls are within excepted margin you release to a larger group of Zips and check again. If all is well after that, everybody starts to get the update.


are counting the calls about VS in that as well?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I have not automatically received the national release, no. I participate in the Cutting Edge Program and have early access.


I do see three black dots now, one on the west coast and two on the east coast.

Sorry about the assumption.

Rich


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> 99% of DirecTV's customer base don't care. You (part of the 1%) will have it within a few weeks. Why does the exact date matter?


everybody knows it doesn't matter what the exact date is, but whats the big deal about asking??? You almost sound offended


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MarkN said:


> everybody knows it doesn't matter what the exact date is, but whats the big deal about asking??? You almost sound offended


No not offended. :scratchin

Just responding in kind to the strongly-worded post I quoted. _That _poster truly sounded offended that DirecTV wasn't giving him the info he wanted.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Make that a total of 5 now. 

It's really moving along now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it hasn't actually started in earnest yet .. hence my "couple of more days" comments earlier. It will happen soon, have no fear.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> This release started as 34B, but was stopped. They are now talking about 34C. Personally I'd like 34D.
> 
> Also, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163725


:hurah: Very few posts here make me laugh out loud. Thanks for the Monday AM laugh.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

How do you force a download of the upgrade?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Gbsnplr said:


> How do you force a download of the upgrade?


http://tinyurl.com/m9kj2j

 
third entry spells it out right in description.
do not do on friday or saturday nights.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> How do you force a download of the upgrade?


You can't .. your best (and only) option is to just wait for your receiver to be authorized to receive the download and it should receive it over night.

I'm hoping things will start full force either tonight or tomorrow night .. so hold on to your couch and hang on for the ride .. :grin:


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Tubaman-Z said:


> :hurah: Very few posts here make me laugh out loud. Thanks for the Monday AM laugh.


Well that makes two of us that got it.....


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

davring said:


> tcusta00 said:
> 
> 
> > 99% of DirecTV's customer base don't care.
> ...


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

Probably stupid question, but what's with all the gray on the map? Are there parts of the CONUS not covered by DirecTV?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

apabruce said:


> Probably stupid question, but what's with all the gray on the map? Are there parts of the CONUS not covered by DirecTV?


That map has nothing to do with DirecTV service. It looks like a little script Doug put together to show which zip codes have received the new release based on user input.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

apabruce said:


> Probably stupid question, but what's with all the gray on the map? Are there parts of the CONUS not covered by DirecTV?


It's a simple-math representation of the latitude/longitude of a zip code. Unfortunately I do not have 100% of the zip codes as I believe the list came from 1998 data. Many, many zipcodes are included, though.

So areas where there are gray are really just wide open areas of the country where a single zip code covers a lot of real estate.

In any event, suffice it to say that I fully expect the map to be moot once things get going.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I now count 17 at this time.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I have a feeling some of those are false reports.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

mikek said:


> I have a feeling some of those are false reports.


I also agree with that :lol:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I just got it on 2 of my HR20s this morning. Another HR20 and 2 HR21s do not have it yet. Live in California, east of Los Angeles.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joed32 said:


> I just got it on 2 of my HR20s this morning. Another HR20 and 2 HR21s do not have it yet. *Live in California, east of Los Angeles.*


Sounds about right


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow, as of around Noon Tuesday, I would say it is safe to say that geography has nothign to do with the rollout. Lots of isolated dots scattered all over. Assuming the data is valid of course.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Got it overnight in Los Angeles, 0x34c on the HR20-700.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think the HR21/HR22/HR23 have started just yet .. those may wait a little longer.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There seems to be as many, if not more, dots in the east than west.
But, again could be false reports.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> There seems to be as many, if not more, dots in the east than west.
> But, again could be false reports.


:shrug: .. I'm sure everyone will have it in the not too distant future. We've tried this approach in the past and typically the information is not really reliable. I only posted it because the work was already done.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Got the new release on one of my HR22s last night.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Come on NE Oklahoma!!! I cant wait.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

Good times, I got it here in Pomona, CA. I was missing DLB and this is good enough for me!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm patient.  
All good things come to those who wait.
I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

What I find intersting is I have 5 DVR's and only 1 have been updated with the new update.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Gbsnplr said:


> What I find intersting is I have 5 DVR's and only 1 have been updated with the new update.


What are the model numbers?


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Gbsnplr said:


> What I find intersting is I have 5 DVR's and only 1 have been updated with the new update.


I think this supports my theory that the updates are done by RID and not by region.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Some HR21s were added to the mix last night, Also more HR20s were added. The update looks to be in full roll out mode now.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

That sounds great. I have 2 HR21-100 and an R22


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

patience is the key, it will arrive


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in western South Carolina.

Got it on my HR22-100 last night.
HR20-700 still on 0312.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think the HR21/HR22/HR23 have started just yet .. those may wait a little longer.


My HR22 got 0x34C about 8 hours before you wrote that, and my HR20 early this morning (9/2).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> My HR22 got 0x34C about 8 hours before you wrote that, and my HR20 early this morning (9/2).


Lucky you  Guess I no longer think that then ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Some HR21s were added to the mix last night, Also more HR20s were added. The update looks to be in full roll out mode now.


Yes, I'd say so,

Received it on both my HR21-200 and my brother's HR22-100 in the early morning a 1:53 AM. Really appreciate the new DP feature.

Thanks DirecTV


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Though I would much appreciate the inclusion of one additional feature since DirecTV owns the patents to ReplayTV, though I don't really expect it to happen. I just came in from an errand and saw an interesting program on delay in the live buffer of the particular tuner that the DVR was displaying, but when I sat down my hand accidentally leaned against the channel up button on the remote sitting on the bed and "poof," emptied the buffer and thus lost the program.

I have longed missed the safeguard ReplayTV once had where if you were on a delay the buffer's contents were protected against this common mishap in that it took an additional button press of the "select" key on the remote after pressing the channel selector in order to make the channel change.


----------



## rapjrhb (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in SoCal and I got the update yesterday. DP looks good so far - I look forward to trying it out with ST this season!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Any chance that the map could have state borders added?
Obviously we know where the states are, but having the borders shown would help delineate the data by state.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking at the Posts and the Map I think a few things become clear.

They are not targeting it by the following

1) state by state.
2) Individual households
3) Model numbers

Instead it seems to be a random smattering of people all across the country and all various models seem to be included, except for the HR23's


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Still waiting here in AZ.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I just want the update so I can enter my zip code and see the dot appear on the map.


----------



## TominOH (Dec 7, 2006)

mikek said:


> I just want the update so I can enter my zip code and see the dot appear on the map.


Same here, I just wanna see my name(zip) in lights... kewl idea Doug. No update yet here in north central ohio.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

No update as of yet in West Central Wisconsin. Hopefully sometime this weekend.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

College football has started and I still don't have my update.  I'm still waiting on my update (0x34C) here in Talladega, AL (35160). I guess I will wait a little longer!


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nor do I. I was hoping I'd _maybe_ be lucky enough to get it by the opening weekend of college football, but no joy so far. Oh well, maybe by NFL kickoff then.

I'm in southeastern PA, suburban Philly area, with an HR20-100 still on 0x312.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Looking at the Posts and the Map I think a few things become clear.
> 
> They are not targeting it by the following
> 
> ...


It's alphabetical, from Z to A in increments of 4.3 letters . That dot on Long Island is Zzambrewski's Bar and Grill.

Rich


----------



## minn09 (Feb 9, 2009)

Still waiting here in southern Minnesota, too.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

They are using a variation of the fibonacci to determine who gets it when...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Or the most likely scenario .. A somewhat random distribution of receivers and respondents resulting in relatively useless prediction data.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dartboard and a map is very scientific.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Where can I find the map please??


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

usnret said:


> Where can I find the map please??


http://www.redh.com/zipmap/


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Nada on both receivers in Colorado...


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

I am in Wichita, KS and no update here yet!! 
Just my luck they will try to update my system starting on Thur 10th when the ''NEW SEASON'' shows that I have to end up time shifting start broadcasting causing me to loose the first episode!!!


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there any reason for the very slow rollout? Or is this the way it always goes?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

zudy said:


> Is there any reason for the very slow rollout? Or is this the way it always goes?


Perhaps the holiday weekend comes into play.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> Is there any reason for the very slow rollout? Or is this the way it always goes?


It always goes this way. Typically the rollout is Monday through Thursday nights. My guess it that next week it will get more aggressive and the following week it will become even more aggressive.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow only Mon-Thurs. I did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> Wow only Mon-Thurs. I did not know that. Thanks for the info.


If it weren't for worrying about bigger issues (call volume, etc.), the release could be sent out to everyone at the same time. DIRECTV chooses to stage it and it's generally taken about 2 weeks in the past to complete. last week was really the first week and this is the second week coming up.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

No update here in Ohio


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

nothing in central part of North Carolina (just east of charlotte)


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Looks like someone in my area got it but I haven't. Grrr.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a HR 23-700 and the last update is 0X312 ??
What has happened to 0X034C
Thanks


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It started rolling out last week. Sometimes it can take a few weeks to reach the entire country.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

georgewells said:


> I have a HR 23-700 and the last update is 0X312 ??
> What has happened to 0X034C
> Thanks


0x34c is being done as a staggered rollout, the download was sent out again this morning to more users. It should pickup steam later in the week.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got 0x34C last night at 2:00 AM PST on one of my HR22-100's. My other HR already had 34C. I live 60 miles east of LA.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Spokane, Washington,,,,HR22-100, Nada yet. I usually get it pretty early in the rollouts.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

No love here in Colorado Springs on my HR20-700 yet! 
I better have it by Sunday morning for the start of NFL season!!!


----------



## mrdestin (Sep 5, 2009)

this is torture waiting for my DLB. i wrote letters and complained more for DLP than anything else in my 12 years as a DTV loyal customer. i was planning on dropping a grand on the new tivoDTV hd reciever just to get DLB!!! this update is saving me three new tivo hd recievers. im like a kid trying to go to sleep on Christmas night


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob Dawn said:


> No love here in Colorado Springs on my HR20-700 yet!
> I better have it by Sunday morning for the start of NFL season!!!


Roger that. I'm in Ohio by the way with HR21-700.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

mrdestin said:


> this is torture waiting for my DLB. i wrote letters and complained more for DLP than anything else in my 12 years as a DTV loyal customer. i was planning on dropping a grand on the new tivoDTV hd reciever just to get DLB!!! this update is saving me three new tivo hd recievers. im like a kid trying to go to sleep on Christmas night


Yep, i even been waking up in the middle of the night and going out to see if its doing anything. My wife thinks I am crazy.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Here, you guys can have some fun with this chart:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/zipmap/
> 
> ...


Too bad more of those who've gotten the update haven't entered their zip code in the above link. It would be interesting to see if there is any pattern to how 0x34C is being rolled out.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Too bad more of those who've gotten the update haven't entered their zip code in the above link. It would be interesting to see if there is any pattern to how 0x34C is being rolled out.


I don't know, it looks to me like its hitting the densest populated areas first.....


----------



## herkulease (Jul 29, 2007)

Sartori said:


> I don't know, it looks to me like its hitting the densest populated areas first.....


that applies to LA and NY areas

washington state, middle of Nebraska/Kansas however aren't exactly densely populated.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup, just like jwdetroit says, just a tease. No map, no 34c.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You can't .. your best (and only) option is to just wait for your receiver to be authorized to receive the download and it should receive it over night.
> 
> I'm hoping things will start full force either tonight or tomorrow night .. so hold on to your couch and hang on for the ride .. :grin:


:lol::lol::hurah:


----------



## exchguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Dawn said:


> No love here in Colorado Springs on my HR20-700 yet!
> I better have it by Sunday morning for the start of NFL season!!!


Same here in Denver metro area. Nothing on either HR20 or HR21. They are definitely taking their time rolling this one out.


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got it in Phoenix tonight.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Got it at 2:00am on both HR20-100 and 700.

Centralia, WA


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw it was in the stream so I just "helped" it find Western North Carolina.:grin:


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Got it here in NE Montana, 3:00 A.M. , I"m on the map....


----------



## VideoFrog (Jun 1, 2007)

It hit both my HR20-700s at 2:57am here in New Mexico. Loving the DoublePlay.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

Castle Rock, Co - Yay!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Still no Oklahoma!!! I grow tired of waiting.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Portland, OR - successful last night.


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

David Carmichael said:


> I am in Wichita, KS and no update here yet!!


+1 Waiting in Wichita.....


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

All 3 of my DVR's got it early this AM in North Central California Sierra foothills.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

San Jose,CA last night


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My HR20-700 got it at 2:19 am today in WA.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Arrived in Denver last night.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Still no Oklahoma!!! I grow tired of waiting.


I'm feeling your pain, josh II. With our luck here in Oklahoma, the person responsible for sending us the NR will probably suffer a shoulder sprain and be unable to get back in the game for at least 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Still not in Western CO


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Got it in Aurora, CO.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah, glad to see things are flowing a little better now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Salt Lake last night.


----------



## boggsaz (May 27, 2007)

Phoenix, AZ last night.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Got it in Sacramento, CA at 2:20am today.


----------



## ebandman (Dec 13, 2007)

Karen said:


> Got it in Sacramento, CA at 2:20am today.


Same here in Davis/Woodland, CA.


----------



## tuckerdog (Sep 23, 2007)

Portland Or last night.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kenmoo said:


> All 3 of my DVR's got it early this AM in North Central California Sierra foothills.


 came here too.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I hope the east coast is next.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> Arrived in Denver last night.


Got it in Aurora, CO.[/QUOTE]

What kind of boxes do you guys have?
I did not get it in Colorado Springs on my HR20 last night!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Salt Lake last night.


Both of my HR21-700s are still waiting for 34C however I'm on 349 which has the DLB support and is a very solid version.


----------



## JayMatt77 (Aug 25, 2009)

My HR22 updated at 2am this morning. Gilbert, AZ 85295


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

Woke up to the bright blue glow in my bedroom.

Got 0x34C this morning at 2:02 am.
Just in time for NFLST this weekend...

Surprise, AZ


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Got it this morning.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

HR22-100 in Littleton, CO got it at 2:00 AM. I forgot to check my HR21-700 will check tonight.


----------



## mrdestin (Sep 5, 2009)

this sucks!!! im actually getting mad every darn commerical. please. please. please directv......send it out!!!!!


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I second that Central FLA. here


----------



## EUGENE BAXTER (Sep 9, 2008)

Rcvd 034c update to HR21-700 in So. Calif on 9/9/09 @2:28 AM


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Still no joy in Reno.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

In Reno, NV I got it on a HR20 and a HR21 last nite. Happy happy joy joy.

Correction: I only got it on my HR20...not the 21. still good enough for me.


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

Got upgrade in Medford, OR last night.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Karen said:


> Got it in Sacramento, CA at 2:20am today.


Same here on my R22-100.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Add Carlsbad, CA to the mix!

Got it around 2:20ish on BOTH HR20-700's.

First time I used it on my office HR20, got the "searching for satellite" on tuner 1. Changed channels and all works well. 

Just in time for the NFL opening weekend.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Our HR20-700 got the new version last night but out HR21-700 has not seen it yet.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Still not rollin' out the barrel here in Milwaukee!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm excited to give this a go with the football games this weekend . I tried it this morning with Agent Oso on Disney West and Little Einsteins on Disney East. My 2.5 yr old son was not impressed, lol.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i hope tonight in pa


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

i had a false alarm today... my wife called me and asked if i had done anything to the directv box... i said no... she said she woke up at like 6:30est and it was glowing blue...she said she tried to turn it off but couldn't. I got excited and thought it was the new update but when i got home i had the same ole' 0312 version...:crying_sa


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

gnahc79 said:


> I'm excited to give this a go with the football games this weekend . I tried it this morning with Agent Oso on Disney West and Little Einsteins on Disney East. My 2.5 yr old son was not impressed, lol.


This addition of DP makes the HR20/21/23 recvrs better than the HR10 Tivo based units. It was the only thing lacking that I missed from the Tivo units. Nice work D*. This is what keeps me with D*...and NFLST!!!


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

It has NOT Reached Central Kansas, at least for Models: R22, HR21, and HR22.

I know, no point to my post at all............ Just sharing my anxiety with people who understand. Unlike my wife who constantly says "When I press a button it is suppose to work; Nothing More/Nothing Less" :lol:


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Got it on three HR20-100s in N Cal area. Now I have audio sync problems on HD channels. Some really bad.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

mgavs said:


> Got it on three HR20-100s in N Cal area. Now I have audio sync problems on HD channels. Some really bad.


Even after an additional receiver reset? Which channels?


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I got it on my 2 HR20-700's last night. (Bellevue, WA)


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing here in chi-town area!


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

no update as of yet in Dallas.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got the automatic update for our HR22-100 last night at 2:22 am.

Grants Pass, Oregon 97527

I also added the zip to the map! Double play back feature is so cool.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

2 HR20-700 here in Phoenix got it last night. Still waiting on the HR21-700 and HR23-700.


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

i was reading this thred at 430 am in miami,fl,got tired of waiting and tried forced download, done this many times with no luck.but this time it worked,034c is downloading as i type.i guess you might try it in downloading time,which is early am.goodluck to everbody who is tired of waiting.hr 20 700


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

i was reading this forum at 430 am in miami and getting tired or waiting weeks for this download,so i tried forced download which i have tried many times with no luck,but this time it worked on my hr20 700,went to bedroom and did same on hr20 100 and it also worked,have tried doubleplay and works great.it might had worked because i tried it at normal downloading time which is early am.good luck to all you tired of waiting


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jb1 said:


> i was reading this forum at 430 am in miami and getting tired or waiting weeks for this download,so i tried forced download which i have tried many times with no luck,but this time it worked on my hr20 700,went to bedroom and did same on hr20 100 and it also worked,have tried doubleplay and works great.it might had worked because i tried it at normal downloading time which is early am.good luck to all you tired of waiting


Seems you got lucky and hit it at the right time...Nice! 

They only push the updates at certain times (usually over night) so you can't try this any ol' time and have it work. You had good timing with this one.

However, I definitly wouldn't try this unless you've done it before and know what you're doing. Interupt the download at the wrong moment and you could wind up with a really expensive foot rest...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

jb1 said:


> i was reading this thred at 430 am in miami,fl,got tired of waiting and tried forced download, done this many times with no luck.but this time it worked,034c is downloading as i type.i guess you might try it in downloading time,which is early am.goodluck to everbody who is tired of waiting.hr 20 700


worked for me too here in Dallas. Thanks.


----------



## rgbyhkr (Jul 2, 2006)

ARGGGHHHHH! Still no update here - ATL, GA HR21 200. It bugs me that they don't offer a way to force the upgrade. I find it hard to believe that even 1% of D* users are techie enough to want to do this, so it's not like they would skew the CS response data (assuming there was a glitch in the new software). It's poor planning by D* to not roll this out to ALL users in advance of football season. Heck, at least prioritize the rollout by ST subs who are amongst the most likely to want to use the feature.

Jeff


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Still waiting here in MD.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

Still no update in NH 2 HR21-200.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

It has made it to the wilds of Wyoming! DLP is great. Even continues to work for 2 hours if receiver is powered down.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

downtown los angeles now representin'!


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

I "helped" my HR21 get it this morning around 6am eastern time, I tried helping it earlier last night with no success I think as another poster mentioned your best time to help the reciever get the update is real early middle of the night Pacific time (like 3ish) which is why I think mine worked this morning.

I have an R22 in my bedroom that is acting weird with the forced sofware update. I know, i know you can't force the update you must "wait till directv authorizes your reciever" but it should still download the current software. I will describe my issue.

living room reciever (HR21) upon force software update download current 312 version when i tried the same thing (multiple times) on my R22 in bedroom it says "searching for new software" which takes about 15 mins then it reboots without downloading anything?... This morning my HR21 upon force download gets the new 034c update so i tried the R22 in my bedroom and same long "searching" screen then just flickers off and reboots again with nothing downloaded? 

any clues or should i post my issue in it's own thread.


----------



## ult4dr (Mar 6, 2006)

How can I force the download to 0x034C?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, you would need to be extremely lucky, as the thread starter was. 

I expect the national rollout to be any day, so I'd caution all DBSTalkers to be patient.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

i would say have the right timing:grin: and maybe a little luck....I did mine this morning around 6am EST. I would guess that as of right now you could try really early morning EST or middle of the night Pacific time


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lazarus2297 said:


> i would say have the right timing:grin: and maybe a little luck....I did mine this morning around 6am EST. I would guess that as of right now you could try really early morning EST or middle of the night Pacific time


"I would say" if you started much later, you'd not get all of it and end up back on the old version.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Got it on my HR20 in Colorado Springs yesterday.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Still waiting here in MD.


+1 !


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

I was activating my HR21 around 9pm ET last night, and I asked the CSR what software level was current for the HR21. He said, let me check, and then came back and said the HR21 is scheduled for an update tonight from between 1am and 5am....

I checked it around 7am ET and it was still at 0x312.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Rob Dawn said:


> Got it on my HR20 in Colorado Springs yesterday.


All I got was a rock


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Nope. Nada. Nothing. Zilch. It's just a rumor. You guys are hallucinatin'.


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Both receivers got the update - Colorado Springs, CO. Both are HR22-100.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, HR20 got it last night (Reno), but the HR21 did not.

I really don't get the complicated DLB. It seems like they just added the workaround to a menu option.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

If people are going to try to force downloads blindly wouldnt it help to know whats in the stream beforehand? I dont think its worth trying to force but it seems like people are doing it anyways. If you absolutly want to force at least look at This website. At the very least it would avoid having to blindly waste time trying to force downloads. I still dont recommend doing it as its going to roll out soon enough.

BTW the list only shows HR20s and HR21s all other HR2x use the H21-X00 so just match the -X00 with your receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> If people are going to try to force downloads blindly wouldnt it help to know whats in the stream beforehand? I dont think its worth trying to force but it seems like people are doing it anyways. If you absolutly want to force at least look at This website. At the very least it would avoid having to blindly waste time trying to force downloads. I still dont recommend doing it as its going to roll out soon enough.
> 
> BTW the list only shows HR20s and HR21s all other HR2x use the H21-X00 so just match the -X00 with your receiver.


Hey, cool website 

Also, the R22 is based off of the equivalent HR21 information.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Got it on one receiver yesterday....the other today.....


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

It is going painfully slow. I guess this is normal. Come on Doug give us some words of wisdom or insight or something.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> It is going painfully slow. I guess this is normal. Come on Doug give us some words of wisdom or insight or something.


Most likely either this week or next week.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, so for us not-so-educated individuals: If we use the "what's in the stream" website and see that 0x34C is active, say, at 2:00AM in the morning for our receiver type, we could, in theory, force a download and get the new version? Basically, the same procedure as a that-which-shall-not-be-discussed-outside-a-certain-other-subforum load?

Brad


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not necessarily. DirecTV still has to authorize your receiver to receive the update.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Most likely either this week or next week.


With ST starting this week, next week is just flat out unacceptable. Of course there is nothing we can do about it but it seems ridiculous at this point. Just send the damn update to everyone at this point.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Most likely either this week or next week.


You said that last week! LOL!! :lol:

I guess no one in Alabama has got the update yet. I'm still waiting on mine. I waited this long, I guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

RD in Fla said:


> With ST starting this week, next week is just flat out unacceptable. Of course there is nothing we can do about it but it seems ridiculous at this point. Just send the damn update to everyone at this point.


2nd this.

Can someone forward this post to management for action.


----------



## benavidez (Jun 23, 2009)

Received it in Albuquerque yesterday.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

RD in Fla said:


> With ST starting this week, next week is just flat out unacceptable. Of course there is nothing we can do about it but it seems ridiculous at this point. Just send the damn update to everyone at this point.


Oh yes and get customer service flooded by 5,000 phone calls all at once.
Keep in mind that if even 5% of the people have any kind of problem it would be a disaster for the CS dept.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, cool website


Worked great for my purposes.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

"helped" my other reciever get the update this morning in central (charlotte) North Carolina although my location doesn't really matter since I didn't have to wait for D* to take it's sweet time rolling across the country.


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

I also "Helped" my four receivers download it this morning using the Firmware Website. VERY HELPFUL!!

Now my R-22 is HD...... nice..... Only issue is that it took a couple hours to get the HD channels into the Guide after I clicked HIDE SD CHANNELS.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well,

My new HR22-100 got it last night, but my poor HR21-700 is still quivering in the corner.


----------



## rgbyhkr (Jul 2, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Oh yes and get customer service flooded by 5,000 phone calls all at once.
> Keep in mind that if even 5% of the people have any kind of problem it would be a disaster for the CS dept.


And as I said in an earlier post, there's no way that even 1% of D* customers know about sites like this where you could conceivably find out about a way to force the upgrade. We are the few and very far in between although it's hard to see it that way given that so many of us take a serious interest in the tech details of all this. And, folks like us are far less likely to go running to CS with problems vs just coming back here if a problem comes up (because they often know way less than the folks hanging around here).

Jeff


----------



## mrdestin (Sep 5, 2009)

im in northwest florida. set my alarm last n ight bc im sick of waiting and it worked!!!! first time. after blue screen came up i typed in the code and it flickered back and forth. at first it said 312c like it always had before but then it said :found new 334c and i turned it off and went to bed hoping for the best. this morning....bingo...doubleplay!!!! thank you directv


----------



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

I forced a download on my HR23-700 last night at about 1:10am local time, and voila! I now have the update. First I've heard of in this neck of the woods. 

The overall response of the unit seems to be snappier (slightly). DLB's is the shiznit, especially with the NFL kicking off this weekend.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, which is it? Some say the receiver must be "authorized" to receive the update, and others say they got it successfully by "helping it" (wink wink). It sure sounds like to me that the only requirements are the new version being in the stream and the user pushing some buttons at the right time, no "authorization" needed. 

Brad


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I always thought that authorizing was for causing unit to auto download (or some special test software) while 02468 always grabbed whatever was in stream.
could be wrong.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I'm in western South Carolina.
> 
> Got it on my HR22-100 last night.
> HR20-700 still on 0312.


Seven days later... still waiting for 34C on the HR20.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

And of course, there's a "See-Eee" tonight, so probably no "helped" 0x34C. 

Brad


----------



## tem (Jun 16, 2008)

In Chicago...

I just forced an updated on my HR21-100 and now have 0x34c


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

bsnelson said:


> And of course, there's a "See-Eee" tonight, so probably no "helped" 0x34C.
> 
> Brad


??


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

tem said:


> In Chicago...
> 
> I just forced an updated on my HR21-100 and now have 0x34c


I'm chicken. The firmware watcher isn't showing 0x34C in the stream, and I don't want to pick up something that's not 0x312 nor 0x34C, ya know? 

Brad


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> ??


A "beta" version of the code is in the stream tonight, but talk of these versions is highly discouraged outside of the designated area. The particular version carries a "very high risk"; I'm not interested.

Brad


----------



## ChileDuck (Aug 27, 2008)

I got it a couple days ago on my HR22. Las Cruces New Mexico.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Still not in Eastern Ohio


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Bah Humbug! I've been patient -- I've waited -- but now in the weekend of prime college football I STILL don't have 34c. This is NOT the path to satisfied customers.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Still no go in central NJ.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Still no love for this long time customer.  On the map provided by someone on this forum, it looks like someone in my area already got it. Grrr.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

No DLB for this long-time customer, either.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Nothing here in this part of WV either. Still waiting patiently as I sure would like to experiment with Double Play this weekend.


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine downloads 0312, it showed up as newer. I guess I have to wait until 034C is the newest and try again?


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Still no Double Play here in Loveland, OH. I've been with DTV non-stop since Sept, 1994 and I sure would like to get the feature on the HR 20-100. It is by far the most-missed feature from the DirecTivo that we had...


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

ahhhhhhh... Iowa vs Iowa State in SD.. This is so close I can taste it!!! I'm calling it West Coast bias. 

It better show up tonight! Favre in purple will look pretty sweet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pyatta said:


> Favre in purple will look pretty sweet.


If you like purple pansies....

Seriously though...the 34C rollout is proceeding along to many more locations....hopefully its fully out there for everyone some time next week.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *If you like purple pansies.*...
> 
> Seriously though...it looks like the 34C rollout is proceeding along to many more locations....hopefully its fully out there for everyone some time next week.


I thought it was "the giant pansies".....oh sorry...I thought that was a movie reference.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I thought it was "the giant pansies".....oh sorry...I thought that was a movie reference.


Good point and nice catch....:lol:

As for 34C....since this will improve the viewing experience for so many folks with HD DVRs...it will be good to have it pushed out as soon as they can.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> No DLB for this long-time customer, either.


please remember a long time work around is to just record both games etc... and watch them from your playlist. i want dplay too but this will get us by till we get it.


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

I don't even see it in the stream right now.

redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

webdog said:


> I don't even see it in the stream right now.
> 
> redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


0x34c has not been streaming during the day at all yet.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

What have i done?!?!?:nono2:

I forced a firmware upgrade last night & apparently I was too tired and didn't notice that I had downloaded the beta 353 version now what? Am i royally screwed and never have the option of the more stable 34c? As long as the wifey's shows still record i guess i'll live to tell the tale, otherwise nice knowing all of you...........


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> What have i done?!?!?:nono2:
> 
> I forced a firmware upgrade last night & apparently I was too tired and didn't notice that I had downloaded the beta 353 version now what? Am i royally screwed and never have the option of the more stable 34c? As long as the wifey's shows still record i guess i'll live to tell the tale, otherwise nice knowing all of you...........


I wouldn't worry...353 is working great on my HR20.

Go ahead and push your down arrow twice and enjoy. 

If you DO have any issues though, post them here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164660


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

rgbyhkr said:


> And as I said in an earlier post, there's no way that even 1% of D* customers know about sites like this where you could conceivably find out about a way to force the upgrade. We are the few and very far in between although it's hard to see it that way given that so many of us take a serious interest in the tech details of all this. And, folks like us are far less likely to go running to CS with problems vs just coming back here if a problem comes up (because they often know way less than the folks hanging around here).
> 
> Jeff


My post was in response to him saying


> Just send the damn update to everyone at this point.


If they send it to everyone, thats Everyone! Not just people on the forum trying to force an update.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> What have i done?!?!?:nono2:
> 
> I forced a firmware upgrade last night & apparently I was too tired and didn't notice that I had downloaded the beta 353 version now what? Am i royally screwed and never have the option of the more stable 34c? As long as the wifey's shows still record i guess i'll live to tell the tale, otherwise nice knowing all of you...........


Or just force a download during the day and it will revert to National and you'll be right back to square 1 waiting for 34c


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I received the latest software update (w/DP) on my HR20-700 earlier this week. However, no software update yet on my HR21-700??? Are they rolling out to only certain DVR's right now? It's strange I get the update on one DVR but not the other.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. Give it time. Different models are rolling out at different schedules.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought that might be the case and I knew one of the resident experts here would have the answer. I appreciate the new options available and certainly don't mind waiting till it's ready for release on my other DVR. Thanks!


----------



## TheShanMan (Sep 12, 2009)

Just upgraded from an OOOLD rca receiver on Wednesday to the HR23-700. No upgrade for me yet. Still don't have an HDTV so turning off the HD channels will be nice for the time being so I don't have to watch the shows squished.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I am sry to say no update here and it is NFL ST day. I can always hope for next week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

why is everyone so gung ho for this new update? there must be a nice feature in this release.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

hunter65 said:


> why is everyone so gung ho for this new update? there must be a nice feature in this release.


Yes there is Double Play = Dual Live Buffers.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hunter65 said:


> why is everyone so gung ho for this new update? there must be a nice feature in this release.


Speed increases and DoublePlay which is the new version of DLB. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

DVDKingdom said:


> Yes there is Double Play = Dual Live Buffers.





MicroBeta said:


> Speed increases and DoublePlay which is the new version of DLB.
> 
> Mike


nice!


----------



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

my 21/700, in Arizona, hasn't been updated yet, but my two 20/100's were updated. Anyone have any thoughts, and has anyone in the Southwest experienced this?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't stopped by here for a while.
On Friday, I got a flyer with my bill.
It talked about the new features... now I've just been waiting like a child.
Nothing yet here in Illinois...yet. 

Maybe if I just stare down the DVR, something will happen....

when it comes to updates in technology, I'm enormously impatient!!!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

nneptune said:


> I haven't stopped by here for a while.
> On Friday, I got a flyer with my bill.
> It talked about the new features... now I've just been waiting like a child.
> Nothing yet here in Illinois...yet.
> ...


Ha! Just did a 02468, and it found 34C!!!! It's downloading as I type! YES!
Well, that's a shocker!


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

nneptune said:


> Ha! Just did a 02468, and it found 34C!!!! It's downloading as I type! YES!
> Well, that's a shocker!


Seriously? As in, right now, 7:00PM Central Time?

Edit: Well, I've been zoomed or something. No 0x34C here.

Brad


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

bsnelson said:


> Seriously? As in, right now, 7:00PM Central Time?
> 
> Edit: Well, I've been zoomed or something. No 0x34C here.
> 
> Brad


Yeah. It was 7pm Central time.
I didn't expect a thing, but was bored and forced the software anyway...
It took a while... searching all over... suddenly it said "Found..34c", and it started downloading... and I like it!

Strangely, I forced a download just a couple of hours before that, and it gave me 312 again... but at 7 pm (of all times), it stinkin' worked!


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

I'm not seeing 0x34C in the stream right now.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

Yay! It *is* in the stream now, and I'm updating my HR21 as I type. 

ETA: HR21 successfully updated, HR20-100 in progress now. 

Brad


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

bsnelson said:


> Yay! It *is* in the stream now, and I'm updating my HR21 as I type.
> 
> ETA: HR21 successfully updated, HR20-100 in progress now.
> 
> Brad


this is HR21-200 or -700 correct?
hr21-100 not in stream right now.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to say there is no rhyme or reason to how DTV is rolling out this update. It is funny to watch how it is going.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It hasn't arrived here on either box.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, I just tried forcing a download on my R22-100, and there it was - downloading now!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

treecastle said:


> Wow, I just tried forcing a download on my R22-100, and there it was - downloading now!


Yup, looks like if you have an HR20-100, HR21-100 or R22-100 then you now have (or will be getting) 0x34c today or tonight.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, looks like if you have an HR20-100, HR21-100 or R22-100 then you now have (or will be getting) 0x34c today or tonight.


What, no love for the HR20-700?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

HR20-700's in Arkansas -- no update yet, dagnabbit.


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

Durham, NC

HR20-100: Got it.

R22: Got it.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 in pa. when will update come mr. brott.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay. I'm in south central Ohio and I'm downloading 34c right now.
I tried it late last night and it was still 312.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, looks like if you have an HR20-100, HR21-100 or R22-100 then you now have (or will be getting) 0x34c today or tonight.


You say TODAY or tonight? Surely it won't download for those of us with HR21-100s during the daytime, will it Doug? I have daytime help who will probably panic and try to reset the receiver if a download starts during the day.

I've waited this long for the upgrade; I hope D* will wait 'til the Sandman comes before bringing it to my home.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> this is HR21-200 or -700 correct?
> hr21-100 not in stream right now.


Yeah, it's a 200.

Brad


----------



## malakajim (Jan 19, 2009)

tuckerdog said:


> Portland Or last night.


I haven't got it in Portland yet...HR23-700


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

downloading now on my HR22-100 in Indianapolis.

Any ideas when it will be available for the 700? Hopefully by this weekend!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

scrybigtv said:


> You say TODAY or tonight? Surely it won't download for those of us with HR21-100s during the daytime, will it Doug? I have daytime help who will probably panic and try to reset the receiver if a download starts during the day.
> 
> I've waited this long for the upgrade; I hope D* will wait 'til the Sandman comes before bringing it to my home.


Maybe you got it last night  .. Not sure if DIRECTV will offer it during the day or not. If they do, it will be a simple screen that asks if you want to download now or later. If you say Now, it will download, if you say Later, it will probably happen overnight. It's the users choice, and if no one is there to respond, it will download on it's own.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing here in West Texas as of 12:30pm cst.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe you got it last night  .. Not sure if DIRECTV will offer it during the day or not. If they do, it will be a simple screen that asks if you want to download now or later. If you say Now, it will download, if you say Later, it will probably happen overnight. It's the users choice, and if no one is there to respond, it will download on it's own.


No, I didn't get the upgrade last night; I check on it the first thing each morning. As long as I receive it before the weekend (so I don't miss another weekend of college football), I'll be happy.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

YAY! 034C is downloading now here in MI. 71%! go baby go..


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, looks like if you have an HR20-100, HR21-100 or R22-100 then you now have (or will be getting) 0x34c today or tonight.


*YESSSSS!*


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a HR21-700, Live in SW Ohio, tried to download and got (again) 0312. Tried the samething on Sunday morning. Not getting that loving feeling, lol.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon I was able to revert back from 353 to 0x312 & lo n behold early this morning I was able to successfully download 0x34C version! How stoked am I to have finally rec'd the correct version & not the unstable beta!


----------



## SivadTheTerrible (Sep 2, 2009)

Forced 34C successful in Raleigh, NC. 

HR22-100


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

forced 34C here in Indiana was successful. Doubleplay is sweet.

Thanks HRJustin!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't forget to update the map people!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you say Now, it will download, if you say Later, it will probably happen overnight. It's the users choice, and if no one is there to respond, it will download on it's own.


That's not how it works with NR rollouts.

If you get a new receiver for example and the software on it is older than the current NR, you will get pestered within about 15 minutes of activating it. If you tell it to do it later, it pesters you over and over on a 15 minute cycle or very close to that. If you leave the room and the message isn't acknowledged, it does the update. HA HA on you for leaving the room!


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Forced download here in Texas yeah!!! H20/100


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

Also in Texas and got it on all 3 boxes, after forcing (6:30PM CST).


----------



## TDockUSC (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got it here in Myrtle Beach. "Forced" update and there it was on an HR21-100.

Thanks DTV!


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

usnret said:


> Don't forget to update the map people!!


If you force a download I'd think it would be best NOT to update the map. I prefer the map only to show the "official" update path. Correct?


----------



## Simpleton24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Successful on forced d/l of 34c in NH.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

crawdad62 said:


> If you force a download I'd think it would be best NOT to update the map. I prefer the map only to show the "official" update path. Correct?


Correct. And I quote:


> Enter ONLY if you have received the 0x34c Automatically.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

bakers12 said:


> Correct.


Well then I won't add myself.

I will say I just forced the download and I'm getting 034C right now. That's on the HR21-200. Tried early today (in the mid day Eastern Time) no luck but it seems it's live for the HR21-200 right now.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Texas - Forced download on R22 as well!


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Forced it tonight on an HR22/100, coming down now, in Albany NY


----------



## flava (Jun 26, 2006)

just forced on both of my hr20/100, then tried on an hr20/700 and forced it there too. Updating all 4 of my hr20/700s now! I'm excited in Madison, WI.


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

Northern Cal., forced 0x034C earlier today (during the 3rd quarter of the Pats / Bills game). Now my R22 works pretty much the same as my HR21. This is great! Thanks DTV.


----------



## Kadex (Mar 13, 2007)

HR20-700 got update this morning here in MI. Not a forced update. Ready for the weekend.


----------



## direct-dish (May 11, 2009)

Received the new software in NC on HR22-100 this morning at 4:30am, automatically! Now I can refocus my angst on when we are going to get new HD channels. (I am a child of the '80s, I want it now and am never happy with what I got!):hurah:


----------



## WTB65 (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay, at 3 am this morning my HR22-100 informed me that and important update needed to download and i wanted to download or cancel. Went ahead and let it download. Now I am on software 0x34c. Seems Ok so far. Northeastern Georgia here, but too far north to get locals from Atlanta I am in Greenville Spartanburg market area.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Received it today in southeast Kansas.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Got it in Southeastern Wisconsin at 2:26 AM this morning. HR20-700.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

got it this morning automagicly, Missouri, map updated


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Got it this morning here in North Carolina (just outside of Raleigh) automatically. Map updated.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 got the update all by itself at 6:27AM this morning. 

Still waiting on the HR23-700.


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

I got it overnight/this morning on both of my HR20-100s in Eastern NC.


----------



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

Got it in Mich


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Downloaded automatically here in NY


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

Also got it in Southeastern New York 3.29 am. HR 22 and R 22.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I am glad to see it is rolling out at a good pace now. Thank You DTV


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I got it last night in NH- HR-21-200 and R22 with HD-100.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Definitely got it on the Living Room HR-22...I think I got it in the Theater as well but I didn't have time to check both this morning.

From what I can tell with my VERY limited futzing...I like the way the Double Play feature is implemented. It's different than I'm used to with the old DirecTivo but once I get used to it I think I'll actually like it better.

Happy!


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

R22 downloaded at 2:37 am. In southern Indiana. Automatic, and I put it on the map.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Both my HR20 and HR21 received the update last night. Didn't have much time to play with DP this morning.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

HR21-200,HR22-100 got it last night. Still waiting on 4 HR21-700's in PA.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it on my HR21-100 & HR20-100 but not my HR21-700. By the way, what is the link to the map?


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Got it automatically last night on my HR20-700 in Indy. Will update the map.


----------



## falz (Aug 15, 2007)

Got it in Madison, WI today on both HR20-700's. The firwmare watcher site shows it as the active one for all HR20's.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> By the way, what is the link to the map?


Here ya go!

http://www.redh.com/zipmap/


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

Automatic today @ 0230. HR20 & 22!
Wichita, KS


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Got 034C on both HR20-700's automatically (not forced) at 2:00 am this morning in Birmingham, AL :hurah::lol:
I have added my zip code to the map.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it automatically on my HR21-200 at 3:34AM today. Already had it on my HR21-100 by other means.


----------



## tworivers1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Downloaded this AM in Bliss,Mi aka the boondocks.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

Received update to our HR-20s & 21s but not HR23s(still 0x312)


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Arrived on 1 of 2 HR20-700s outside Memphis at 8:30 Central this morning. Really, DTV, 8:30 in the morning?? Wife was not pleased.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.redh.com/zipmap/


Thanks!


----------



## eggie64 (Oct 28, 2007)

Got it last night HR20-100 and I put it on the map


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

Should the HR23s update the same time as HR20s and HR21s or are they on seperate schedules?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

0x34c appears to be starting the final stage as official national release for all. According to Doug's Firmware Watcher all receivers except the HR21-700 is listed as being availabele for download even now.


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

Received 0x34c on all four HD DVRs this morning circa 3am.

(2) HR20-700s
(2) HR21-100s

Dave
Herndon, VA 20170


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Just checked, got it last night at 3:30 am.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Finally! 34c is here and I immediately found out why I've been waiting for DLB (DoublePlay). Turned the tv on, watching Bloomberg, remembered all the games last night, DoublePlay, swap to Sportscenter, swap to keep up with both channels as I choose. No planning, no recording, just tv enjoyment.

Now if DoublePlay would give me the option to automatically start on schedule (not record, just start DoublePlay so that when I get up, it's live on two buffers) I'd have what I want -- DLB without any planning or pre-action on my part other than to one time set a daily alarm to start DoublePlay.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Got it last night here in Dallas.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

BlueMonk said:


> Got it last night here in Dallas.


Ditto Houston


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I looks like us HR21-700 users are the only ones left out in the cold.


----------



## Monster (Nov 7, 2008)

Received in DFW last night on 3 HR22-100's


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

henryld said:


> Ditto Houston


Triple for Houston. Just forced a download of 34C to my R22-100


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> 0x34c appears to be starting the final stage as official national release for all. According to Doug's Firmware Watcher all receivers except the HR21-700 is listed as being availabele for download even now.


Yup, the HR21-700s and HR23-700s are the last holdout at this point. My guess is that will trigger tonight or tomorrow and everyone should be updated by then.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Received upgrade on one of my HR20's at 2:20 this am here in Chi-town area.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

Got mine this morning on all three machines.


----------



## MadManNBama (Jan 31, 2008)

jefirdjr in Bham, does this mean that you have Doubleplay with the update? I've been waiting for it here too, but didn't have it last night, just this stupid DirecTv App Store if you double tap the right arrow.


----------



## camikeva (Nov 26, 2004)

Got the update this morning in Northern Virginia.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

got it at 3:30 a.m. on hr20-700 in pa


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Got it on both my HR22s this morning. Just waiting on the HR23 now.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Doug predicted yesterday that HR21-100 owners (leasers) would receive the new software Monday night…and he was absolutely right, in my case.

Kudos to Doug. He wasn't buffing.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

madman,

I'm in b'ham and got it at 2:26 last night on two 20/700's.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Are the HR series and the R22 the only DVR's that will receive the update? I have a R16-300 which hasn't received it. Or is that model out of the loop? Sorry I know it's not a HD DVR but it's still somewhat on topic


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

crawdad62 said:


> Are the HR series and the R22 the only DVR's that will receive the update? I have a R16-300 which hasn't received it. Or is that model out of the loop? Sorry I know it's not a HD DVR but it's still somewhat on topic


Yes, this is only for the HR & R22 receivers.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

I got the update last night on my HR20,22 but not the HR21. Anyone know why?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MarkN said:


> I got the update last night on my HR20,22 but not the HR21. Anyone know why?


HR21-700 & HR23-700 receivers are not @ 100% delivery yet. All other HR/R22 models are.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> HR21-700 & HR23-700 receivers are not @ 100% delivery yet. All other HR/R22 models are.


Have an R22 and haven't received the update. Should I force the download at this point?


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, this is only for the HR & R22 receivers.


Well poop!


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

MadManNBama,

Yes, double play is included in 034c.
Also, it looks like 034C is streaming now, so you could "force" a download.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

HR20-700 and HR21-200 both updated around 3 this morning without forcing in N.W. South Carolina.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Balestrom said:


> Have an R22 and haven't received the update. Should I force the download at this point?


No need to as you will get it at some point when the signal to download goes out, If you record things or unplug your DVR overnight, it won't download right away.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Got it at 2 a.m. central this morning in Birmingham, AL on at least one of my HR 20s (haven't checked the basement receiver yet).


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Eastern PA. Got the update on both of my HR21s at 3:30AM today (sept 15).


----------



## jmjaym (May 31, 2006)

Got it at 3:30 AM EDT in Tampa area on all 3 machines.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Downloaded on its own at 2:25am this morning.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Both of my units were updated today at 3:39am!!

:hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

Received update this morning on two of my HD DVRs from Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

We got ours this morning too, just outside of Chicago.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Got update for HR20-700 this morning 2:26 A.M. Woke up this morning, saw the bright blue lights, became very happy, no more waiting


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

We got it today, SW Virginia.


----------



## RogueFive (Aug 24, 2008)

got it this morning, SW outside Chicago ... and lost HD on my HR21/200! Technician to come Thursady


----------



## inquisitive1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Chicago and St. Louis? I'm getting impatient!

I have an HR 23, though. How much longer until it's sent out to those? I'm getting tired of punching in the channel number then hitting the channel button up to get to the non-HD channel. I would also like this double play feature soon.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Got it here early this morning on both HR20-100's. I'm located halfway between Knoxville and Chattanooga.


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just came home from work, and found that I got it overnight. 

In suburbs of Philadelphia, PA, HR20-100.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

finally got it last night!!! HR22-100


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

I was happy to discover that my HR22-100 updated this morning at 3:30am.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Anybody with HR21-700s get their 34c yet? Still no-go in central NJ at 8:30pm 9/15.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

My HR20-700 got the update today.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicago IL, North Side 2:28 AM, 9/15


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I also have a HR21-700. I'm also in central New Jersey. I'm also still waiting...


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

HR 21-100 got it at 3:27am. 30 min south of Harrisburg


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I got my 0x34C software update on my HR21-100 at 2:28 a.m. this morning here in Talladega, AL. I have already updated the map. Can't wait until this weekend to really try the DP out! 

Thank you DIRECTV!


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Arrived on our HR20-100 at 0328 today - Ann Arbor, Michigan area.

I didn't find out about it until 1700 when I turned on the TV for the first time today


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Chicago NW Side this morning.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Got the update on two R22-100s that I know of for sure and probably a third also last night. It happened around 3:30am here in northern michigan just south of traverse city.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

Got it today in the DFW area.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it on one receiver this morning and not the other...bummer. Just tried to force update on the one that did not get it and it did not get the new software.


----------



## Karnis (Jun 28, 2008)

Got it at 6:10am via forced download on my HR-21 700 in Frederick, MD.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Tried a forced download here in central NJ. Downloaded current 312. Rats! What are we, chopped liver here in NJ? This upgrade rollout is a joke.
Update: as of 1:30 pm still no download on my HR21-700.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

Tried to force the download last night - no luck. Forced the download this AM and 34C download happened. Double Play works great (for the few minutes I tested anyway).

Glad that DTV added this in the new update. Good Stuff!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Tried a forced download here in central NJ. Downloaded current 312. Rats! What are we, chopped liver here in NJ? This upgrade is a joke.


Quite the contrary, IMHO. I didn't get it until yesterday, but I'm happy with the way it has been handled. There have been very few glitches and problems reported with this release, especially as compared to the last one.

I'm glad they are taking their time and getting it right, instead of rushing it out and potentially being overwhelmed with tech support phone calls.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Got it automatically on both of my HR20-700's yesterday. I'm just outside of Little Rock, AR. Updated the map.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Last night, Layton, Utah hr23-700


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

South Bend, IN got it yesterday


----------



## stewdog1 (Sep 6, 2007)

In Huntsville, AL. Got mine on Tuesday.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Finally got 34C on both HR21-700s last night. Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Don Moe (May 22, 2005)

In Jupiter, FL both HR20-700 and HR21-100 received the update on 9/15/09.


----------



## badger04 (Jun 7, 2007)

I received the Upgrade here in Sun Prairie WI Tuesday morning.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Millersville, Md. Got it on both of mine yesterday!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't run any DVRs on the NR myself, but a couple of guys in the office reported having the update this morning in OKC.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I did receive the downland at 3:18 a.m. on Tuesday morning. I returned from a business trip and was working with it yesterday evening. I have a HR22-100 & HR23-700. I would like to know after you started a double play is there anyway to stop or exit it once it has begun? Can you switch one of the channels in the double play and keep the double play going? thanks


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

got the update on both 100 and 700 yesterday in vermont...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cobaltblue said:


> I did receive the downland at 3:18 a.m. on Tuesday morning. I returned from a business trip and was working with it yesterday evening. I have a HR22-100 & HR23-700. I would like to know after you started a double play is there anyway to stop or exit it once it has begun? Can you switch one of the channels in the double play and keep the double play going? thanks


Yes, when you change channels, only the foreground buffer is flushed. This is the same way it worked in single live buffer mode the way it was before. However, the background buffer will continue to buffer the old channel.

Normally there would be no reason to turn off DoublePlay as scheduled recordings will still happen as expected. However, if you want to turn DoublePlay off, simply turn off (standby) the receiver for 5 minutes or run a System Test.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Had an old SD Tivo go out and the replacement was an HR22-100, activated it this morning, about 15 minutes later it rebooted and downloaded the 0x34C.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Got it on my second HR21-700 last nite in Reno, NV.
Had me worried for awhile when I turned it on this a.m. Didn't immediately respond to the remote. Took about five minutes before the msg screen came up. All is good now. Now I have two HR's with DP. This will be so nice come Sunday.


----------



## sschr (Apr 9, 2007)

I am in Atlanta, GA. Received the Sunday night/Monday morning on both hr20-700 and hr23-100 receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sschr said:


> I am in Atlanta, GA. Received the Sunday night/Monday morning on both hr20-700 and *hr23-100* receivers.


That's a new one on me .. Must be something other than an HR23 to be a -100.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, looks like if you have an HR20-100, HR21-100 or R22-100 then you now have (or will be getting) 0x34c today or tonight.


Oddly enough, I have an HR20-700 in the entertainment room and it received 0x34c yesterday. I have an HR21-100 in the bedroom and it has not received the update (as of when I went to bed last night).

Brian


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

over night all were updated around 3AM 9/15/2009. No problems observed, noticed some name changes in menus, etc.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Monday Night (09/28-29/09) in Memphis - 38135


----------



## TheShanMan (Sep 12, 2009)

Got the update on my hr23-700 last night.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Eagle River, Alaska, born Tuesday 9/15/09 at about 2:00A.


----------



## mgoblue99 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi. I have two HR21s in my house, one on one side of a wall, one on the other. I received the software update on the one receiver last night, and can now use the Double Play feature. Why haven't I received it on my other HR21 yet? Can I force the download? Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

mgoblue99 said:


> Hi. I have two HR21s in my house, one on one side of a wall, one on the other. I received the software update on the one receiver last night, and can now use the Double Play feature. Why haven't I received it on my other HR21 yet? Can I force the download? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


No need to force the download. If you have already received the update on one receiver the other will receive it very soon. The release is going much faster now so it wont be much longer till everyone has it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

while they may be hr21 they could still be different - #'s. eg. hr21-100 and hr21-700.
hr21-700 seems to not be rolling out as quickly as the others.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

8am Thurs. 9/17 and still no update on my HR21-700.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> 8am Thurs. 9/17 and still no update on my HR21-700.


Same here in PA on my HR21-700's. So I forced the downloads this morning around 5:30am worked on all 4.


----------



## gsapatka (Nov 17, 2008)

Cleveland, Ohio

Received my 0x34c update 09-14-09 @ 16:17. So far, no reported problems.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It's good to see that some have gotten their update on the HR23s.
Hopefully, mine will join the HR20 tonight. 

Didn't happen.


----------



## Twister18 (Dec 22, 2004)

Charleston IL. I got it yesterday morning.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a really odd staggered release.
Lincoln Nebraska and still no update on my HR21-700s
Part of me wants to force the update, and the other part wants to hold out and see how long this will take


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Odd is right. I'm seeing downloads all around me in NJ (NY,Pa) for HR21-700 but not here. Tried a force yesterday and got the current 312. Very frustrating.


----------



## tduffney (Oct 30, 2007)

So I just got the message yesterday on my SD DVR (R22-100) that "DOUBLE PLAY" is available (which is awesome!!), and it seems to be working fine. But I did not get the same message on my HD DVR (HR21-700). 

WHY?

Is it being rolled out later for HD DVR's? Is my HD DVR an older version, too old to get the update?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

You probably just haven't gotten the update yet on your HR21. Just be patient, it'll come.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm also still patiently waiting for the new release on my HR21-700. I’m starting to feel like a 786th class citizen here :lol:


----------



## roywatson (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in Vermont and I got mine on all my HR22's and HR23's on Tuesday.


----------



## cadyroadsidetech (Mar 13, 2008)

i am here in ftlauderdale fl got update tues at 3:23 am. worth the wait double play is awsome


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm in Central PA and so far no update for our HR23-700.

Does your zip code in the set up configuration area play any part in these updates? I just noticed that my zip code area is blank.

Thanks


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mgoblue99 said:


> Hi. I have two HR21s in my house, one on one side of a wall, one on the other. I received the software update on the one receiver last night, and can now use the Double Play feature. Why haven't I received it on my other HR21 yet? Can I force the download? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


It;s worth a try. It's possible that one of your HR21's were in use when it attempted to update and its back in the queue to try again.

I had the same thing happen to me on my HR22's on a previous release. One of them updated and the other didn't. So I forced a download and it did give me the new update.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

Seems to me like the HR21-700 in some areas have not been released for the update yet. I have a HR22 upstairs that updates on Monday night and I tried to force update my HR21 Tuesday night and Wednesday afternoon with no luck.

Saturday night Auburn and GA are both on at the same time and I need my double play


----------



## ht2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Santa Clara, CA. Got it this mornning for my HR21-700.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Bumpass, VA 3 of 4 HR2x's have it, still waiting on my HR21-700.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend of mine is still waiting on his software update. He has a HR21-700 and lives in Talladega, AL 35160.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ditto... still waiting on my HR21-700 in NJ. Lot of games coming up! Let's get it done!!


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just south of Lansing, MI and I apparently got it today as I now have an "Important Updates" screen showing with DoublePlay as one of the new features. YAY!


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

Received update last night around 9 pm, Carteret, NJ. All is good, swapping tuners is pretty kool. HR21-100.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> Ditto... still waiting on my HR21-700 in NJ. Lot of games coming up! Let's get it done!!


John, I got my update last night at 9pm, I am in Central NJ, Carteret.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

NE PA , downloaded on the 15th.


----------



## MUCHRIS (Aug 18, 2008)

My first post on here!!

In Independence, Mo I got the update on my HR20-100 early Tuesday morn. 

Life is good!!


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Franklin, TN (just south of Nashville) - got it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

MycroftHolmes said:


> I'm also still patiently waiting for the new release on my HR21-700. I'm starting to feel like a 786th class citizen here :lol:


Cant be 786th. You post was number 408 in this thread. LOL


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

rob316 said:


> John, I got my update last night at 9pm, I am in Central NJ, Carteret.


HI rob316 I'm close by, in Fords. I think there are other forum members in this general area. rich584 is in Piscataway. Nice to know you're in the forum. Keep in touch.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple of days late in posting, but mine updated Tuesday morning.


----------



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

now all are updated here in Arizona.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

2 HR21-100's no update yet here in Kentucky.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

8:20 am Friday in central NJ and STILL no 34c download on my HR21-700. Looks like no DP for me for Sunday's games. In a previous post I referred to this rollout as a joke, but at this point in time I am not laughing.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

My HR-20-700 got it Wed. morn here in Illinois...still nothing for my HR21-700


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm struggling to understand what is so differnt about the HR21-700's that it would still be off the list?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I forced the download on 4 HR21-700's yesterday so far no problems.


----------



## mgoblue99 (Dec 11, 2007)

How can I force the update? Instructions would be much appreciated.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Got it Monday night and lost my Seagate FAP external Drive. Complete power down re-boots have not done any good, any idea's ?

Kevin


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fgrogan said:


> I'm struggling to understand what is so differnt about the HR21-700's that it would still be off the list?


There's nothing to understand .. DIRECTV simply hasn't completed the rollout and the HR2x-700 systems will be a little longer. It will happen and it will be version 0x34c.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

mgoblue99 said:


> How can I force the update? Instructions would be much appreciated.


Just search this forum for "Force Update"

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=161450&highlight=force+update

See the second post.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

Flyboy917 said:


> Cant be 786th. You post was number 408 in this thread. LOL


Yes but I'm one of the "select" few who are still on version 786 (x0312)


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

mgoblue99 said:


> How can I force the update? Instructions would be much appreciated.


I forced the update around 6 am. On the day before I started the update around 6:45am it started downloading the new software at around 33% it stopped and reverted back to the old software. I am *assuming* that the window to force an update stops around 7 am EST.


----------



## cdmerrill (Apr 4, 2007)

I got 0x34c 2 days ago at 1;30am. cdmerrill


----------



## vman100 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got the new software a few days ago (Tuesday?) - in Northern Virginia.


----------



## falkirk18 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! I'm glad I pay to have the best service in cable TV! Should I expect a credit since they are not offering me the updated software for atleast 3 weeks after the inital roll-out? If I don't get it for another 3 weeks, should I get a credit for 6 weeks? Why should I pay the same price as someone else that has additional features? Just wondering..... HR21/700 user


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

falkirk18 said:


> Wow! I'm glad I pay to have the best service in cable TV! Should I expect a credit since they are not offering me the updated software for atleast 3 weeks after the inital roll-out? If I don't get it for another 3 weeks, should I get a credit for 6 weeks? Why should I pay the same price as someone else that has additional features? Just wondering..... HR21/700 user


What if you did not know about this site or about the update in advance and one day you just woke up and had the update, What would you do then? I would say nothing and just be happy I got the update, now you are just pissed off you don't have it and want some free stuff. Wow


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Forced download last night (Charlotte NC) and 34c installed.


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Got mine in Northern NJ Tuesday night


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be interesting if those that receive the update to indicate the model number that received it.

My HR20-100 got it Tuesday and I'm still waiting for the HR23-700 to get it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> It would be interesting if those that receive the update to indicate the model number that received it.
> 
> My HR20-100 got it Tuesday and I'm still waiting for the HR23-700 to get it.


Not all HR2x-700 systems have received the update yet. The rollout is not complete.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

falkirk18 said:


> Wow! I'm glad I pay to have the best service in cable TV! Should I expect a credit since they are not offering me the updated software for atleast 3 weeks after the inital roll-out? If I don't get it for another 3 weeks, should I get a credit for 6 weeks? Why should I pay the same price as someone else that has additional features? Just wondering..... HR21/700 user


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## falkirk18 (Sep 18, 2009)

zudy said:


> What if you did not know about this site or about the update in advance and one day you just woke up and had the update, What would you do then? I would say nothing and just be happy I got the update, now you are just pissed off you don't have it and want some free stuff. Wow


So, according to your logic, it's ok for them to just not tell anyone, and provide different services for the same price to customers. I don't want anything for free, and always pay my bill on time. So let me be clear stating that I have never called and asked for anything but the service I pay for... But what I do want is the same service my neighboor gets and we both pay the same price. Am I "off my rocker" for suggesting that?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

falkirk18 said:


> So, according to your logic, it's ok for them to just not tell anyone, and provide different services for the same price to customers. I don't want anything for free, and always pay my bill on time. So let me be clear stating that I have never called and asked for anything but the service I pay for... But what I do want is the same service my neighboor gets and we both pay the same price. Am I "off my rocker" for suggesting that?


New versions of software for the receivers are rolled out in a fairly slow, controlled manner. What if an issue with the software was discovered after the fact? It happens. Wouldn't it be better to find that out when only a small percentage of the customers have the software, or would you think it would be better to potentially disable all the boxes across the country at once? New features can cause questions, even if there is no problem with them, so another reason for a slow rollout is so that call centers are not overwhelmed. This is good business practice, and occurs in many industries.

So, when you signed up for Directv, you were never promised DoublePlay, MRV, etc. Therefore, you are receiving the services you paid for, and you will eventually get services you didn't pay for when you get the new software. Would it make you feel better if they charged you more for these additional services? After all, you are not paying for them, but you will have them. 
There are flaws in your logic. You have a sense of entitlement that is just not accurate. Follow the guidelines of what you agreed to when you signed up for Directv, and they will do the same. If they don't, then you have a right to complain. If you find something in that agreement that says you should be the first in our country to get a new feature, then you have a valid point.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Not all HR2x-700 systems have received the update yet. The rollout is not complete.


I know that. Just wanted those that post here to list the model that got the update.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

> You have a sense of entitlement that is just not accurate.


Whoa . . . it may well be that he's getting "x level" of service for "$y." And that "x level" of service is all DirecTV has promised him.

But, it is also true that OTHER DirecTV customers are getting "x PLUS level" of service for the exact same "$y." And all THEY were promised were "x level" of service too.

Providing DIFFERENT levels of service to customers who are paying the exact same money for (supposedly) the same service, rarely results in anything good.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got mine in Central Florida 4 days ago.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Whoa . . . it may well be that he's getting "x level" of service for "$y." And that "x level" of service is all DirecTV has promised him.
> 
> But, it is also true that OTHER DirecTV customers are getting "x PLUS level" of service for the exact same "$y." And all THEY were promised were "x level" of service too.
> 
> Providing DIFFERENT levels of service to customers who are paying the exact same money for (supposedly) the same service, rarely results in anything good.


Give me a break .. Sure, DIRECTV could open the flood gates and send the release out to everyone at the same time on day one. Guess what!? The call centers would also be flooded with calls from folks asking how to use the new feature, why they got the new feature, etc. etc. etc. .. And what if something goes wrong?

Let's not forget .. The only reason any of you guys even know about this release is because DBSTalk.com announced it at a specific time. Most customers will simply wake up one day and it will be there. DIRECTV refers to it as a "Fall 2009" release. Hello, Fall doesn't even start for another 3 days. I'm confident everyone will have the new version by Fall .. With a little luck, maybe even before Fall.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Let's not forget .. The only reason any of you guys even know about this release is because DBSTalk.com announced it at a specific time. Most customers will simply wake up one day and it will be there. DIRECTV refers to it as a "Fall 2009" release.


That seems to get lost on many people.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

It looks like 0x034c is finally streaming for the HR21-700. http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR21-700

Now I just have to wait until Heroes is over so I can force the download.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, looks like everyone that hasn't gotten 0x34c yet will likely get the download overnight tonight.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Well that will be good news to alot of people. (I think)


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, looks like everyone that hasn't gotten 0x34c yet will likely get the download overnight tonight.


Even H23/700?


----------



## falkirk18 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Give me a break .. Sure, DIRECTV could open the flood gates and send the release out to everyone at the same time on day one. Guess what!? The call centers would also be flooded with calls from folks asking how to use the new feature, why they got the new feature, etc. etc. etc. .. And what if something goes wrong?
> 
> Let's not forget .. The only reason any of you guys even know about this release is because DBSTalk.com announced it at a specific time. Most customers will simply wake up one day and it will be there. DIRECTV refers to it as a "Fall 2009" release. Hello, Fall doesn't even start for another 3 days. I'm confident everyone will have the new version by Fall .. With a little luck, maybe even before Fall.


It is obvious that there are indiviuals on both sides of this argument. Which only illustarates that there is a valid issue and room for improvement. Don't get me wrong, I love my service and will never go back to "Communist-cast". But the argument that it is somehow "ok" to deliver/provide different services to identical subscribing/paying customers is flawed. And the response that they didn't need to let anyone know about the update is even worse (hiding improved/added services to some so the one's that don't have it won't complain? Seriously?) What if some receiving "city water" got oderless/clear water (all harmless contaminent removed) while some didn't? Would it be ok if both customers payed the same price? Would you be ok if you where the one receiving the brown, smelly water knowing that someday, maybe in the near future the water would get better? And I'm sure we'll get responses about how rediculous this comparison is, but is it really that rediculous? It is a service we pay for, and if two customers pay the same price, why should they not receive the same product?

My stance may be just as flawed, but I would bet that almost everyone taking the other side of this argument has already received the update. Either way, everyone is right, and everyone is wrong... Just thought it would be nice to have friendly debate... And maybe, just maybe I'll get the update tomorrow!


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Will those of us who participate in a CErtain DBSTalk program lose our current software tonight?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

got mine in Atlanta on Saturday


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Will those of us who participate in a CErtain DBSTalk program lose our current software tonight?


Nope!


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally got update on my HR21-700 last night in central NJ.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The bright blue ring on my HR23-700 was shining brightly this morning. (updated at 4:24am).

See, patience pays off!!!


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

HR23-700 still hasn't updated.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Metrowest area of Massachusetts (Ashland in particular). Got updated to 34c this morning (9/22, 3:24am). Saw the blue ring, turned on TV, pressed down, saw the double play prompt.

-Craig


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> The bright blue ring on my HR23-700 was shining brightly this morning. (updated at 4:24am).
> 
> See, patience pays off!!!


I was a "patient" a few times....inpatient, outpatient. I didn't like it one bit.lol


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> Even H23/700?


Yup .. We're all in now.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. We're all in now.


I don't think so!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

falkirk18 said:


> It is obvious that there are indiviuals on both sides of this argument. Which only illustarates that there is a valid issue and room for improvement. Don't get me wrong, I love my service and will never go back to "Communist-cast". But the argument that it is somehow "ok" to deliver/provide different services to identical subscribing/paying customers is flawed. And the response that they didn't need to let anyone know about the update is even worse (hiding improved/added services to some so the one's that don't have it won't complain? Seriously?) What if some receiving "city water" got oderless/clear water (all harmless contaminent removed) while some didn't? Would it be ok if both customers payed the same price? Would you be ok if you where the one receiving the brown, smelly water knowing that someday, maybe in the near future the water would get better? And I'm sure we'll get responses about how rediculous this comparison is, but is it really that rediculous? It is a service we pay for, and if two customers pay the same price, why should they not receive the same product?


OK, I'll say it .. That's a ridiculous comparison. Last I checked the "water" you receive from DIRECTV is the same regardless of version. Does ESPN look dirty to you or is it the same crystal clear channel both before and after the update?

Where did I say "hiding" the update was a good thing. What I said was that DIRECTV called this the "Fall 2009" update. They didn't issue a press release about it, they didn't throw up balloons, but they do have a web page and if you Google Search on 'DIRECTV DoublePlay' this link is the first link from DIRECTV's web page. Oh, and today  .. Start of Fall 2009.



> My stance may be just as flawed, but I would bet that almost everyone taking the other side of this argument has already received the update. Either way, everyone is right, and everyone is wrong... Just thought it would be nice to have friendly debate... And maybe, just maybe I'll get the update tomorrow!


Your stance is flawed. The release cycle started 3 weeks back and is complete as of today. We announced here that it was staggered and not everyone would receive it right away. Since you are paying for DIRECTV service (all receivers are $5 extra per receiver regardless of features, etc.) there is no reason to think you are due a credit because it took a little longer for you to receive a software update than it took someone else. You haven't been mislead AFAIK and you haven't missed out on any of the programming that you actually pay for (again, AFAIK).

The good news? Everyone should have the update now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> I don't think so!


Should be at this point .. Did you answer 'Download Later' at a prompt asking to download the update? If you continue to have problems with the update, please let me know. Everyone should be getting it by now.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Should be at this point .. Did you answer 'Download Later' at a prompt asking to download the update? If you continue to have problems with the update, please let me know. Everyone should be getting it by now.


Hey Doug,

I just checked and I do indeed have the latest update. When I checked around 8:00 am edt, the update was not there.

Apparently I received it in the past hour. Either way, thanks again.

Now to play..................


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I just checked and I do indeed have the latest update. When I checked around 8:00 am edt, the update was not there.
> 
> ...




If someone was watching TV overnight when the update was first offered, they may have chose then 'update later' option. DIRECTV will persistently try to update at this point for anyone that has not yet been updated.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

My HR21-700 was updated at 3:30 am EDT this morning. So far looks great, DLB is working and all is well. thanks DBSTalk for getting the word out.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

> Give me a break .. Sure, DIRECTV could open the flood gates and send the release out to everyone at the same time on day one. Guess what!? The call centers would also be flooded with calls from folks asking how to use the new feature, why they got the new feature, etc. etc. etc. .. And what if something goes wrong?


Sounds like a business problem to me.

Blaming paying CUSTOMERS for wanting to be treated fairly and equally isn't really a good way to do business, Doug.

Nobody is blaming dbstalk for the v-e-r-y s-l-o-w release of 0x34. So nobody was shooting the messenger.

But, three weeks (+) to roll out is hardly praiseworthy on DirecTV's part.

And - as I posted previously - it was sure to lead to predictable unhappiness among many of DirecTV's customers.

It's hardly a response to say most DirecTV customer's wouldn't have known about the DP until they got the update, so NO ONE has room to gripe about the slow roll out.

Fact is: many people DID know about the roll out . . . even if it was YOU who told them (though, in the internet age and given the number of employees DirecTV employees I'd bet you weren't the sole source of information).

How they found out is irrelevant.

If DirecTV doesn't want the "blow back" it can (1) roll out updates faster (means more beta testing); (2) keep a lid the fact that updates are rolling out; or (3) both.

(2), however, is the least practical because once an update is "in the wild" DirecTV (and dbstalk) can't control who knows about it.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

And I'll give you a better analogy:

If a bank just started giving customers a $1.00 credit on their bank accounts, but didn't do it all on the same date, you don't think there would be customers who felt "cheated"??

How any particular customer found out about the credit is irrelevant . . . does it REALLY matter whether the customer's mom or neighbor said "hey, ABC Bank gave me a $1.00 credit"??

IF, after 3 weeks, the bank still hadn't given the $1.00 credit to each of it's customers you don't think there would be unhappy bank customers (i.e., those who hadn't gotten the $1.00 credit)??!!??

I submit that it would seem to defeat the "good will" the Bank is trying to generate with it's customers to . . . ya know . . . snipe at the customers who didn't get their $1.00 yet how "ungrateful" they are.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Sounds like a business problem to me.
> 
> Blaming paying CUSTOMERS for wanting to be treated fairly and equally isn't really a good way to do business, Doug.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a business problem? :scratchin

So you are suggesting that DIRECTV hire a significant number of new people simply to handle the work load necessary so that folks in Florida get the update at the same time as folks in California?

As for "blame?" Where did I even suggest that? The only thing was that no one deserves a credit. :shrug: I even explained why .. You're paying for the DIRECTV Service (a.k.a. programming). The non-DVRs don't have the same functionality as DVRs .. Legacy receivers aren't even close. My SAT-T60 didn't have the HD feature. Really, I don't get it .. Why is a credit due because it took "3 weeks?" to complete the "Fall 2009 Update" BEFORE it was even Fall 2009.



> And - as I posted previously - it was sure to lead to predictable unhappiness among many of DirecTV's customers.


So? If you feel strongly about it, call DIRECTV and ask them for a credit. I don't think it's deserved and to even suggest it doesn't make sense to me.



> It's hardly a response to say most DirecTV customer's wouldn't have known about the DP until they got the update, so NO ONE has room to gripe about the slow roll out.
> 
> Fact is: many people DID know about the roll out . . . even if it was YOU who told them (though, in the internet age and given the number of employees DirecTV employees I'd bet you weren't the sole source of information).
> 
> ...


So people knew about it .. those "people" represent a VERY small percentage of all of the DIRECTV customers. Most people will find out about DoublePlay after they get the download .. they won't even know it's coming until it gets there. Heck, even in this very thread you can find examples of folks who came in to say they received the update and are happy to see DoublePlay .. meaning, they didn't know about it until the update arrived.

And one last bit .. 0x290 was released last year in one day. It was supposed to have taken longer but due to some technical issues they decided to pull the trigger more quickly. As I recall it was a much more stressful process for both customers and DIRECTV than this most recent update.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

So now that this release is done and rolled out what's next?


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

> Sounds like a business problem?


Yep. If updates can't be rolled out timely because it will swamp customer service, that's a business problem . . . not a customer problem.

Or in common parlance: that's a "you" problem; not a "me" problem.



> So you are suggesting that DIRECTV hire a significant number of new people simply to handle the work load necessary so that folks in Florida get the update at the same time as folks in California?


Actually, Doug, I listed several other alternatives, namely: (1) making sure updates work *before* rolling out (ergo, no need to hire additional CSRs to handle the load of questions); (2) having DirecTV employees keep (completely) mum on update roll outs; and (3) a combination of (1) and (2).

Really, I wished you'd reply to what I actually *wrote* as opposed to what you *wished* I'd written.

I don't hold a patent on "good ideas" - so there *might* be others that are workable too . . . including yours.



> The non-DVRs don't have the same functionality as DVRs .. Legacy receivers aren't even close. My SAT-T60 didn't have the HD feature.


Doug, when you mix apples and oranges all you get is fruit salad. We're not comparing customers who have ancient non-HD RCA receivers to customers with HD-DVRs here.

Let's keep the conversation on track shall we? In this case, we're talking about customers who EACH had the same equipment. And a feature that applies across the same class of customers.



> The only thing was that no one deserves a credit.


Legally is a customer "due" a credit? Probably not. In the same sense that the bank is not required to pay interest on the $1.00 gift it gave to its customer . . . even though it took 3 weeks to credit SOME customer's accounts.

*On the other hand*, the bank should consider that the "good will" it TRIED to generate by doing something positive for its customers (i.e., give customers $1.00 for free) was undercut by poor execution of the concept (i.e., giving SOME customers the $1.00 credit 3 weeks before others got it).

It's the same with DirecTV and this particular update. DirecTV is TRYING to generate "good will" and "loyalty" by doing something good (DoublePlay), but executed it in a poor manner that pizzed some people off.

That you fail to grasp this . . . is . . . well, the head scratcher to me.

That and that you seem flumoxed that any customer who had to wait . . . and wait . . . and wait might be a bit cross with DirecTV when others who have the EXACT SAME EQUIPMENT were enjoying something he/she could not.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Yep. If updates can't be rolled out timely because it will swamp customer service, that's a business problem . . . not a customer problem.
> 
> Or in common parlance: that's a "you" problem; not a "me" problem.


You're definition of timely is a bit more restrictive than I think the common definition of timely. Again, I submit that DIRECTV continued to provide to customers the service that they are paying for. DoublePlay (and other features) are a bonus that was never promised and was delivered in a manner that DIRECTV felt was business appropriate. Certainly you can disagree, I just think you're wrong.



> Actually, Doug, I listed several other alternatives, namely: (1) making sure updates work *before* rolling out (ergo, no need to hire additional CSRs to handle the load of questions); (2) having DirecTV employees keep (completely) mum on update roll outs; and (3) a combination of (1) and (2).
> 
> Really, I wished you'd reply to what I actually *wrote* as opposed to what you *wished* I'd written.


Sure, I'll respond to your request.

(1) The updates are tested ad nauseum. There is a significant amount of testing involved and if you look back four weeks ago, 0x34b was replaced by 0x34c .. My guess is that testing uncovered something than need to be corrected and hence 0x34c was born. You do realize that people will call DIRECTV just to ask about the new DoublePlay feature. Even with a perfectly executed release you cannot prevent that .. There WILL be an increase in the load from that ** AND ** what time of year is it? Yup, you guessed it, NFL Sunday Ticket time. That, too, increases the load.

Also, While DIRECTV does exhaustive testing, how can they possibly test every single scenario. It would take an infinite amount of resources and time to make sure you are 100% perfect. Instead, they choose to go in batches, let it settle, then do add some more. This (to me) seems like the safest approach. If there is a problem, then it affects a smaller number of people.

(2) I have a number of observational tools that I use, these tools make it possible for me to see when a something has changed and makes it possible for me to make an announcement here. DIRECTV can (and does) keep mum about certain things, but many things can be easily predicted based on past behavior. Perhaps I should be more conservative next time so that you are not aware of the release as far in advance.



> Let's keep the conversation on track shall we? In this case, we're talking about customers who EACH had the same equipment. And a feature that applies across the same class of customers.
> 
> Legally is a customer "due" a credit? Probably not. In the same sense that the bank is not required to pay interest on the $1.00 gift it gave to its customer . . . even though it took 3 weeks to credit SOME customer's accounts.
> 
> ...


OK, so it pizzed you off .. is that what you're saying? Sorry, that's just the way it goes. Some folks have waited 3 years. 3 weeks doesn't sound that long to me.



> That and that you seem flumoxed that any customer who had to wait . . . and wait . . . and wait might be a bit cross with DirecTV when others who have the EXACT SAME EQUIPMENT were enjoying something he/she could not.


Nope .. I'm flummoxed that folks would think they deserve a credit. Frustrated with the wait. I get that. But since everyone should have it now .. perhaps it's time to simply enjoy the new feature rather than worry about how long it took to get it. It's here!


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Yep. If updates can't be rolled out timely because it will swamp customer service, that's a business problem . . . not a customer problem.
> 
> Or in common parlance: that's a "you" problem; not a "me" problem.
> 
> ...


I just want to thank you for providing this ridiculous load of crap--it's very entertaining, as silly and ridiculous as it is. Just to hit on one of your "points", namely (*1) making sure updates work *before* rolling out (ergo, no need to hire additional CSRs to handle the load of questions); *----totally wrong. 
It has nothing to do with a new feature working or not---just that fact that there is a new feature will generate many calls, even if it works just fine. People see something new and call about it, have questions about it, etc. 
Bottom line is you are irrational---however if you are that po'd at DIrectv for their business practices, cancel and don't let the door hit ya.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Sounds like a business problem to me.
> 
> Blaming paying CUSTOMERS for wanting to be treated fairly and equally isn't really a good way to do business, Doug.


Ok, life is unfair. 


DirecTV3049 said:


> Nobody is blaming dbstalk for the v-e-r-y s-l-o-w release of 0x34. So nobody was shooting the messenger.
> 
> But, three weeks (+) to roll out is hardly praiseworthy on DirecTV's part.


Ok, life is unfair and you think this should have gone faster too.


DirecTV3049 said:


> And - as I posted previously - it was sure to lead to predictable unhappiness among many of DirecTV's customers.


Many? How many is many? Or is it a percentage thing? All the readers here aren't "many of DIRECTV's customers". (Rats, and we are working so hard for that.) 


DirecTV3049 said:


> It's hardly a response to say most DirecTV customer's wouldn't have known about the DP until they got the update, so NO ONE has room to gripe about the slow roll out.
> 
> Fact is: many people DID know about the roll out . . . even if it was YOU who told them (though, in the internet age and given the number of employees DirecTV employees I'd bet you weren't the sole source of information).


Many and Most??? Wow, we are more powerful than facts seem to indicate, aren't we. !rolling


DirecTV3049 said:


> How they found out is irrelevant.
> 
> If DirecTV doesn't want the "blow back" it can (1) roll out updates faster (means more beta testing); (2) keep a lid the fact that updates are rolling out; or (3) both.


No matter how much testing a release undergoes is not the issue. Many (from a real DIRECTV customers standpoint, not the DBStalk standpoint) call WHENEVER there is a change. The opening Fall Update Welcome screen will get more people calling than know about the future update because of DBStalk. So those are the people DIRECTV wants to be more fair too and not overwhelm the call centers or make wait on the phone.



DirecTV3049 said:


> (2), however, is the least practical because once an update is "in the wild" DirecTV (and dbstalk) can't control who knows about it.


So in summary, it sounds like "you're upset." You didn't get a feature you wanted as soon as it came out.

Yet you are a DBStalker who didn't take advantage of this feature months ago? Hmmm.. You're confused. 

Lastly how much $$ do you think this feature is worth? Should DIRECTV charge for it so it can give you a credit on the delay you got? !rolling

Hey, I'm grateful it came out. Mostly in time for football. (Then again, I had it early, helped others, and had it plenty ready for football.) 

I'm grateful DIRECTV thinks about the many customers who really do have a problem and will call about this when they get it. Not overloading the call centers. Not making them wait in long lines.

Or by raising our costs unnecessarily for the very, very few who: 1) know about this, and 2) didn't get it early, and 3) had to wait a couple of weeks, _and _4) then chose to get upset at DIRECTV for life being unfair instead of kicking themselves for not getting it themselves (and helping others) early.

All 3 or 4 of you upset at this horrible, horrible situation, putting the real many ahead of the few may just, in fact, deal with it for a whole 10 pico-centuries...

Me, I'm moving on to the next coolness coming down the pike. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PicaKing said:


> ...Just to hit on one of your "points", namely (*1) making sure updates work *before* rolling out (ergo, no need to hire additional CSRs to handle the load of questions); *----totally wrong.
> It has nothing to do with a new feature working or not---just that fact that there is a new feature will generate many calls, even if it works just fine. People see something new and call about it, have questions about it, etc.
> ....


You sir, get it. Well said. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, so sorry. 

I didn't realize that DirecTV was perfect, beyond reproach, and that this was the BEST and ONLY possible way for it to do updates.:nono2:

Carry on fanboys!!

But, when someone figures out how to do it better (might even be a competitor), don't be surprised.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

What difference does it make whether it's staggered or not? 

99.9% of the subscribers don't even know it's coming until it's there so why bother going through the hassel of pushing the whole country at once.

Mike


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Oh, so sorry.
> 
> I didn't realize that DirecTV was perfect, beyond reproach, and that this was the BEST and ONLY possible way for it to do updates.:nono2:
> 
> ...


DirecTV3049, you call a lot of the people here fanboys, but you are just the opposite. You seem to hate D* so much that you aren't willing to listen to reason.

Let me ask you a question. Consider:


During the Christmas holiday season the Post Office is SLAMMED with work...
During Mother's Day and Valentine's Day the florist is SLAMMED with work...
These events happen in spurts, and don't reflect normal volumes. Both of these companies will hire "temps" to help with the load. Are you suggesting that both of these companies should hire permanent people year round for these extremely short spurts???

You are also assuming that because someone calls Customer Service that they are having a PROBLEM with a feature. People call with general usage and HOW-TO questions as well.

You talk about a business decision, well D* made one. Instead of hiring/training a bunch of people for these how-to calls, they staggered the release thereby keeping customer service levels at normal rates.

If you truly understand business decisions, look beyond your hate for D* for just one moment, and you have to understand this.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Oh, so sorry.
> 
> I didn't realize that DirecTV was perfect, beyond reproach, and that this was the BEST and ONLY possible way for it to do updates.:nono2:
> 
> ...


WOW. I didn't see anyone say that DirecTV was perfect or beyond reproach. This seems to be an exaggeration of the positions that Doug and Tom have taken. They also did not say it was the only possible way to get the updates, but did give reasons why they think it is the best way, given the realities that DirecTV has to work with.

I happen to agree with their reasoning, expecially since it agrees with my experience with software rollouts (in a previous "life".) I hope someone does come up with a better way. However, since this problem has been around as long as software, and part of the problem is "human nature", I *would* be surprised.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Carry on fanboys!!


DirecTV304 <---- fanboy?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone should have the software now and it sounds like everyone has added their 2*¢ .. Sounds like time for us to move on ..


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As always, feel free to join in any of our other conversations or start new threads about DIRECTV, the equipment, programming, or policies.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

